# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Game] Dragon's Lore (1.0.4) [Головоломка, Multi/Rus]

## kikorik

*Dragon's Lore*
*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.4
*Тип издания*: lite
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
_«Dragon's Lore» предлагает на выбор несколько игровых режимов. «Прохождение» расскажет историю путешествия дракона Кирина. Вы будете последовательно проходить цепочку уровней с разными задачами, соперничать  с персонажами-боссами, улучшать способности главного героя.
«Классика» и «Аркада» представляют собой набор уровней, на каждом из которых нужно удалить определённое количество кубов либо за время, либо без каких-либо ограничений. «Головоломка» потребует от вас поразмыслить над поиском оптимального решения разнообразных заданий этого режима. А «Бесконечность» – это возможность играть сколь угодно долго, добиваясь просто грандиозных рекордов, без какой-либо конкретно поставленной цели до тех пор, пока есть возможные ходы.
Кроме того, режим игры вдвоем поможет проверить свои силы в сражении с другими игроками._
   
*Видео*



*Игровые особенности:*
• 4 режима одиночной игры;
• Возможность игры вдвоем;
• Около 200 уровней;
• Режим «Прохождение» с полноценным сюжетом и системой улучшения игрового персонажа;

*Скачать:*
Full: Lite:

Прямые ссылки:
sendfile
multiupload
Народ
uploading.com

----------


## VITALIK*

а нету на симбу че нибудь подобного? А то я уже всё игры прошёл!

----------

